# Synodontis Petricola or Multipunctatus?



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

So I'm wondering if there is a preference of one over the other? I will have a hap/peacock tank, which would be a better fit...IYO? 8)


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

That depends on the size of the tank, and whether you want to breed any of the fish. IME the multi's are more visible than the lucipinnis (multi's always out cruising, while the lucipinnis prefer to stay under cover more).


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

toddnbecka said:


> That depends on the size of the tank, and whether you want to breed any of the fish. IME the multi's are more visible than the lucipinnis (multi's always out cruising, while the lucipinnis prefer to stay under cover more).


The tank is a 125 gallon. No I don't want to breed. I am striving for an all-male hap and peacock tank with a few labs and rusties. Is a lucipinnis the same thing as a petricola? :-?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with toddnbecka, but the lucipinnis are only *slightly *less visible. I have both, like them both and I don't think I'd be able to pick one or the other. The multis definitely squabble more, interfere with breeding seriously and are larger.


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay I just did a search and lucipinnis and dwarf petricola are the same thing...cool! I think I actually saw some lucipinnis at my LFS, I'll have to go check again. If I can find them without having to have them shipped then my mind will be easily made up! How many should I put in my tank? (125) I was thinking 4, should I do more?


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Lucipinnis is a very similar species to petricola, more commonly available, just a bit smaller adult size. Aside from ~1" difference in adult size they're tough to tell apart as juvies. Ray count on the fins is one method, but they look the same in general.
As for stocking a 125, you could potentially fit in a couple more lucipinnis (or petricola) for a slightly larger group. Personally I like the looks of the lucipinnis better, but I like the multi's just as well otherwise.
Mine are in 2 separate tanks, which may account for the difference in behavior than the OP's fish. Other tankmates will also play a part in their activity/visibility.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

> was thinking 4, should I do more?


As with any social, schooling fish, the more the merrier. I have 4 multi's in one 55, and 10 lucipinnis in another 55.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have 6 Lucipinnis and 5 multies. I'd go for the 6 (or more if you want) if you are doing Lucipinnis. The more you get, the more you will see them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

a82allison said:


> Okay I just did a search and lucipinnis and dwarf petricola are the same thing...cool! I think I actually saw some lucipinnis at my LFS, I'll have to go check again. If I can find them without having to have them shipped then my mind will be easily made up! How many should I put in my tank? (125) I was thinking 4, should I do more?


Lucipinnis is the real species name for what was sold as "dwarf petricola"...otherwise, petricola and lucipinnis are different species.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I adore my multipunctatus. I have four and they are ALWAYS out and about, scuffling, swimming, poking through gravel. They are also extremely attractive and a nice size. I've not kept petricola/lucippinis, but can't say enough nice things about my multip's

For your size tank, you could get six. They are a hoot!

BTW, I feed my New Life Spectrum wafers, which I break into pieces. I use a long-handled tong to essentially "hand feed" the multips. They see the tong coming and they go into a frenzy to grab the wafer pieces!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I've only had multies and I cant wait to get them again. Their colors are brighter then petricolor (from the pics I've seen, I've never owned petricolor) and if I remember right, multi's get bigger. Mine were always out & about.


----------

